# Speaker Setup for BMW E36 sedan



## XpME36M3 (Jun 24, 2006)

I have been reading this forums and am very impressed with the amount of information in here. Ive had my M3 for 3 months now and i want to upgrade the stereo system. It currently has a 3 way component up front and a 2 way rear fill. I want a 2way active frontstage now and eliminate the rear speakers and use a single or dual 10 sealed subwoofers. I would like to keep the cost at a minimum if possible. Its got an Alpine 9851 HU and i have a spare Alpine MRV F352 5 channel amp ( i know its old but if i can use it i will, otherwise i'll have to buy a new amp ).

The Kickpanels take 5.25 speakers but can be easily modified to take 6.5 or 7 inch speakers. the door houses a 2.5 midrange and a 1" tweeter but can be modified to take a 4" midrange.

So can i make a decent sounding ( SQ in mind ) system under $500

Midbass - Dayton Reference 7"
Midrange - ??? 
Tweets - ???

Active xover - ???
amp - ???

Thanks a lot

Thought about it going two way now


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

You will need 6chs of amplification for a 3way active upfront setup.

Leo


----------



## XpME36M3 (Jun 24, 2006)

Ok I forgot to mention that i also wouldnt mind a 2way setup. Will i be better off buying Rainbow SLC or DLS MS6 at around $250 or build my own set?


----------



## e30m3 (Jun 9, 2006)

I want to make a setup using Tang Band products. Try using a Tang Band 6.5" subwoofer for your midbass, a tang band 3" Titanium midrange, and maybe a Vifa XT tweeter. This system would have low Q, a high force factor and very light stiff cones for bass precision and midrange detail. Go to partsexpress.com for info on the Tang Band stuff. I haven't personally used it but it specs well and looks like the perfect solution for an E46 or E36 BMW equipped with premium sound stock. Hope this helps.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, you can use your equipment and pick up the 3-way Rainbow SLC 365 Kick set and a 10"....

But,
I think you will have a better system if you sell the deck and the amp for cheap and apply it to the cost of new stuff. Newer decks have more built in processing. The new PIONEER PREMIER DEH-P880PRS has :
* Dual (L/R) 16-Band Graphic EQ (Auto EQ creates a baseline equalization)
* Time Alignment 
* Burr-Brown DACs 
* Three-way crossover
* Hi-Volt (5V) Pre-Outs 

Also, your Alpine amp does not have a lot of power. I would go with a 2-way front as the 3" mid location on the doors suck. I would put the mids in the kicks and the tweeters in the A-pillars or on the doors(where the side mirrors are) or in the kicks. Do what sounds best. You can even do custom kick panel pods: http://bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=224097

Here is a nice system for under $1K:

deckIONEER PREMIER DEH-P880PRS- $300
http://search.ebay.com/DEH-P880PRS_...Z2QQsatitleZDEHQ2dP880PRSQQsbrbinZtQQsbrsrtZd

amp: JBL GTO755.6 II -$212
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-JBL-GTO755-...ryZ23787QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

tweets: SEAS 27TAFNC/D - $58
http://www.madisound.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi?cart_id=6833564.28371&pid=2138

mids: DAYTON AUDIO RS180 -$66 
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Partnumber=295-374

sub: ASCENDANT AUDIO ASSASSIN 12 - $75
http://www.ascendantaudio.com/assassin12specs.html
______________________________
$711 Total


----------



## XpME36M3 (Jun 24, 2006)

Well i just scratched my 3 way idea coz it looks like too much trouble and will end up costing me a lot more $$$. I want a good 2 way system and i have this two setups in mind. let me know what u guys think. Mids will go in the Kicks and the tweeter in the stock location which is by the door.

Setup 1
Mids - Seas P18RNX/P 
Tweets - Seas 27AFNC/G
Crossover - ???

Setup 2
Mids - W18NX
Tweets - 
crossover - ???

The first setup is the budget setup. Is it worth it for the Excels? I wont mind spending the extra money if it is. I plan to go active so which crossover should i buy? Your comments/opinions are appreciated. thanks


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Not worth the extra dough for the EXCELs if you don't plan to go the extra mile. *You need to decide if you are going to go "BUDGET" or "ALL OUT SQ." * 

Need to consider:
* Custom kick panel pods(need to be solid and resonant free)
* Tweets in a better location than stock. Not the best with kick panel mids. Need to consider mounting them in the kicks...if not, then a higher more forward location might be better? The sail panel or a-pillar?
* Proccesing power! Audio control makes some nice x-overs but, if you want this system to sound its best you will need and eq as well. Why spend $200-$300 on an eq/x-over? Can replace the deck with one that has DSP...that will eliminate a component in the signal path and will allow you to make adjustment from the drivers seat.
* POWER! You will need more. Those $300 8-Ohm EXCELs deserve a nice powerful amp

I used to drive a 318Ti Sport. The E36s can be fun cars for audio if done right.


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

And who's doing your install? Cutting the metal in teh kick area is not fun. I know firsthand as I had an e36 a few months ago and was able to fit Dynaudio 7" woofers in the kick area. 

Where will your tweeters be mounted? Stock area I presume?

Are you a member on bimmerforums.com?


----------



## XpME36M3 (Jun 24, 2006)

sephiroth619 said:


> And who's doing your install? Cutting the metal in teh kick area is not fun. I know firsthand as I had an e36 a few months ago and was able to fit Dynaudio 7" woofers in the kick area.
> 
> Where will your tweeters be mounted? Stock area I presume?
> 
> Are you a member on bimmerforums.com?


I'll be doing the install myself. I am a member at bimmerforums, same sn actually and i recognize your sn too... hehe... As for cutting the metal part in the kickpanel, its not a big deal, i know its a pain... ive done some metal cutting in my mr2 to fit my carpc so i know what im tackling. 

I guess i'll go with the budget rout and use the p18. i'll prolly try to pick up an audiocontrol 2xs on ebay( this xover good for my application?). which sound deadening should i use? and any other things that i need.

As budget permits i will upgrade to a better system.


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

WLDock, that's a killer budget setup, I love it.

-aaron


----------

